# General "Karin is an Uzumaki" Thread



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

​
I'm the only person surprised by this. Everyone else guessed this shit along time ago......


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2012)

*Karin Uzumaki*

Who saw that one coming?


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto has blond hair...just sayin Kabuto.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 21, 2012)

Its interesting. Kishi really is abusing the red hair = Uzumaki thing.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Not surprised at all.


----------



## DeLarge (Mar 21, 2012)

Predictable.

The story is starting to resemble a bad fanfiction from hell.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Mar 21, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> Naruto has blond hair...just sayin Kabuto.



Well Naruto take more after his father so....


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2012)

kinda was expecting this


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 21, 2012)

I had suspected as much.


----------



## Lahickson (Mar 21, 2012)

sad the only thing he got from his dad makes him stand out from the rest of his clan. yet he still inherited the clans power.


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

I am pleased :ho


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

it was lolbvious


----------



## Prinz Porno (Mar 21, 2012)

*Karin Uzumaki*

Discuss

Kishi should stop reading bad fanfics, anyway from now on all red heads = Uzumaki's


----------



## gershwin (Mar 21, 2012)

Kishi reads too much fanfiction it seems 

Tobito is next.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

At the present wait there will be a new one every fifty chapters or so. The next thing you know, Naruto will discover his long-lost grandma.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

We were making jokes about that ages ago. No one took it seriously of course.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

karin x kushina ftw


----------



## spiritmight (Mar 21, 2012)

Who saw that there would be three threads about the same topic already? Two with the same name?


----------



## ch1p (Mar 21, 2012)

There's still Gaara, Sasori and Mei, but I wouldn't be surprised if at least one of them wasn't.


----------



## Lahickson (Mar 21, 2012)

there is more of a brown then red


----------



## WizzzeR (Mar 21, 2012)

*Uzumaki Karin...*

well well... i really don't know what to say...


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 21, 2012)

I fucking called it. Brothers.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

You realize Kishi just made those bad fanfics good, right?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

spiritmight said:


> Who saw that there would be three threads about the same topic already? Two with the same name?



I made mines first, just sayin.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

We can start by saying that redheads look sexy, such as moi.


----------



## spiritmight (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I made mines first, just sayin.




Lol I saw--and I accurately in my head predicted that there would be several more


----------



## Lahickson (Mar 21, 2012)

uchiha + senju- dojutsu = uzumaki clan. they have all the unique properties of those two clans.  how this clan only got feared in the age of one village to country is shocking. when all 5 names clansmen give us an ideal of the potential that clan had.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 21, 2012)

Lahickson said:


> there is more of a brown then red



Nagato was kind of brown too.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> We were making jokes about that ages ago. No one took it seriously of course.



I think were really half-joking, since there was a precedent with Nagato.  I still find this revelation with Karin a little funny, though .  

I am reminded of the time when some people were joking about the ten tails before Tobi revealed that.  Someone is bound to predict something right, even if joking.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 21, 2012)

Knew it since Nagato also confirmed as Uzumaki because of his hair colour.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 21, 2012)

100% proved. 

Uzumaki's clan loves Uchiha dick


----------



## chipnoses (Mar 21, 2012)

*People been claiming Karin's Uzumaki*

Why the big suprise?

Many people had theorized on the forum that Karin is most likely Uzumaki


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 21, 2012)

Lahickson said:


> uchiha + senju- dojutsu = uzumaki clan. they have all the unique properties of those two clans.  how this clan only got feared in the age of one village to country is shocking. when all 5 names clansmen give us an ideal of the potential that clan had.



how have they shown any properties of the uchiha clan, when the uchiha clan properties are the sharingan


----------



## vagnard (Mar 21, 2012)

This was the most irrelevant piece of information since Kin/Gin introduction. Karin isn't a relevant character. Why make her an Uzumaki?


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Mar 21, 2012)

vagnard said:


> This was the most irrelevant piece of information since Kin/Gin introduction. Karin isn't a relevant character. Why make her an Uzumaki?


 
To make her relevant ?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

vagnard said:


> This was the most irrelevant piece of information since Kin/Gin introduction. Karin isn't a relevant character. Why make her an Uzumaki?



He's kept her around this long after being burned alive by Amaterasu and stabbed by Sasuke, pretty obvious now. She's a fuckin Uzumaki.

That's all the relevance she needs.


----------



## Lahickson (Mar 21, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> how have they shown any properties of the uchiha clan, when the uchiha clan properties are the sharingan



thier chakra. the uchiha had powerful chakra.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Because of the red hair.

That's an awful lot to go on.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

vagnard said:


> This was the most irrelevant piece of information since Kin/Gin introduction. Karin isn't a relevant character. Why make her an Uzumaki?


perhaps to justify something about sasuke later


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

The red hair, the strong life force, sensor and being able to heal people. So again it would be shocking for her not to be an Uzumaki.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, I'm sure Kabuto meant the red hair as a form of recognizing PURE Uzumaki. 

 Naruto being born from Kushina Uzumaki and Minato Namikaze makes him impure, a half-breed. Also naruto lacks some of the Uzumaki abilities so that makes him an Uzumaki purely in name only. 

 I wonder when Minato's clan will finally surface. Naruto is more of a Namikaze then an Uzumaki.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

she dumped sasuke's ass. first and only character to do that male or female =  canon.

she is an *uzumaki *= canon.

she says shit to sakura like "don't cry..... don't make me feel sorry for you......... damn you "

she can heal you by biting her and moaning = nuff said 

vs sakura:

she can cry = canon.


----------



## cloudsymph (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Because of the red hair.
> 
> That's an awful lot to go on.



hair and life force.  i said that it's a possibility, but didn't really think it should go that way, but it has nonetheless.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 21, 2012)

Because it was a joke so a Joke becomeing true is just a bit shocking (and even more funny)


----------



## vagnard (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> He's kept her around this long after being burned alive by Amaterasu and stabbed by Sasuke, pretty obvious now. She's a fuckin Uzumaki.
> 
> That's all the relevance she needs.



That could be easily explained as another kekkai genkai or clan ability like most people assumed before.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Mar 21, 2012)

Karin is a pure Uzumaki, body, blood and chakra.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

and Sasuke drank so much of her blood

Rinnegan is coming


----------



## gershwin (Mar 21, 2012)

At this rate Nagato is probably Madara`s son and Shisui/Obito are brothers


----------



## ch1p (Mar 21, 2012)

gershvin said:


> At this rate Nagato is probably Madara`s son and Shisui/Obito are brothers



The former is unlikely, but I've thought about the latter one being true for the longest time.


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

I was pretty surprised, but it's perfectly plausible. I thought the Karin = Uzumaki theories were just a joke :/


----------



## Leuconoe (Mar 21, 2012)

Makes sense! I love you even more, Karin.


----------



## Kiss (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh wow, I always joked about this and now it's true.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

vagnard said:


> That could be easily explained as another kekkai genkai or clan ability like most people assumed before.



That's true, but her being an Uzumaki explains it best, considering what Kabuto stated this chapter.

Red hair, strong life force, etc.


----------



## Tazmo? (Mar 21, 2012)

Gaara is Uzumaki


----------



## vagnard (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> That's true, but her being an Uzumaki explains it best, considering what Kabuto stated this chapter.
> 
> Red hair, strong life force, etc.



So Gaara is an Uzumaki, too?


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 21, 2012)

i doubt karui is an uzumaki (although here attitude is quite uzumaki like), unless the uzumaki  clan also like them black. 

if it somehow turns out that karui is a uzumaki then that could mean that omoi is also an uzumaki, unless they aren't blood related or something.


----------



## Kiss (Mar 21, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if she was his lost sister or something.


----------



## Kiss (Mar 21, 2012)

I joked about it, but that's all. XD


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

vagnard said:


> So Gaara is an Uzumaki, too?



Gaara doesn't have a strong life force. Karin has demonstrated that she has one multiple times.

If I recall correctly, Gaara died while getting that demon sucked out of him. Kushina survived it. And his siblings have no traits of being Uzumaki's. I know you know this already


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't say I'm shocked.

This has potential, though. A non perfectly good Uzumaki? Sign me up. 



DeLarge said:


> Predictable.
> 
> The story is starting to resemble a bad fanfiction from hell.



Starting?


----------



## Detective Prince (Mar 21, 2012)

It doesn't really seem like that'll matter unless Karin is coming back properly somehow...


----------



## Narutaru (Mar 21, 2012)

vagnard said:


> So Gaara is an Uzumaki, too?



Gaara and Mei's hair are more of a brown color. Gaara's hair was colored completely brown in part 1, but it's more of a reddish-brown now.


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Kishi just pulled this out of his ass to justify Kabuto not being immediately roflstomped by the Uchiha Dream Team.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> I'm pretty sure Kishi just pulled this out of his ass to justify Kabuto not being immediately roflstomped by the Uchiha Dream Team.



I think he had it planned from the beginning. Her abilities, surviving battles she should have died in, the red hair, her background all point to her being an Uzumaki.

I was blind to it though.


----------



## Trent (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> He's kept her around this long after being burned alive by Amaterasu and stabbed by Sasuke, pretty obvious now.* She's a fuckin Uzumaki.
> 
> That's all the relevance she needs*.



Indeed.

Karin is de facto more relevant than any of the Rookies aside the Team 7 ones.


----------



## andrea (Mar 21, 2012)

Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 21, 2012)

Seems some sasusaku fans are hurting


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Mar 21, 2012)

As others have said, not surprising at all but it's nice to see it confirmed nonetheless. The only question is whether she knows she is an Uzumaki or not. Either way this revelation should prove interesting as Karin is currently the only _pure_ living Uzumaki left (at least for now). I wonder how Naruto will react once he finds out?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> Gaara and Mei's hair are more of a brown color. Gaara's hair was colored completely brown in part 1, but it's more of a reddish-brown now.



Moot point. Karin, Kushina, and Nagato may all have red hair, but the shades are very different. 

Then again, Gaara will probably have black hair next time we see him because Kishi will figure out that his little red-hair-Uzumaki thing got out of control.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Moot point. Karin, Kushina, and Nagato may all have red hair, but the shades are very different.


No the shades of red are not different.


----------



## Narutaru (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Moot point. Karin, Kushina, and Nagato may all have red hair, but the shades are very different.
> 
> Then again, Gaara will probably have black hair next time we see him because Kishi will figure out that his little red-hair-Uzumaki thing got out of control.



Nagato, Kushina, and Karin all have bright red hair. Gaara and Mei have darker hair with a bit more brown to it.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2012)

Uzumaki Gaara.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Mar 21, 2012)

Shadow_fox said:


> Well, I'm sure Kabuto meant the red hair as a form of recognizing PURE Uzumaki.
> 
> Naruto being born from Kushina Uzumaki and Minato Namikaze makes him impure, a half-breed. *Also naruto lacks some of the Uzumaki abilities so that makes him an Uzumaki purely in name only. *
> 
> I wonder when Minato's clan will finally surface. Naruto is more of a Namikaze then an Uzumaki.




How can he be a half breed not a dog 
''impure'' ''halfbreed'' is that what you call people that have half and half heritage of such and such place.You social skills must be atrocious I dont think you have any.

And where did you make that fanfiction off. He has sealing ability from uzumaki clan as he did rikudou level seal.And he was taught about the seal his father put on him.

He Has strong chakra that can handle kyuubi chakra,has life force power,could sense feelings like mito as well.And the manga is clearly amping up the clans abilities why would naruto the next rikudou not have these abilities.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 21, 2012)

And here I respected the Uzumaki clan.  I guess things do change.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 21, 2012)

Was pretty obvious, Yeah it was called a long time ago.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

R00t_Decision said:


> And here I respected the Uzumaki clan.  I guess things do change.



Karin being an Uzumaki has that much of an impact on you?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Karin being an Uzumaki has that much of an impact on you?



Sadly.


----------



## Summers (Mar 21, 2012)

Must all surviving Uzumaki's be Naruto's enemy.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

For an extinct clan, there are beginning to be too many Uzumakis in this manga.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> For an extinct clan, there are beginning to be too many Uzumakis in this manga.



There are more of them alive right now than Senju. We've been introduced to a larger number of them than Senju as well. To me it feels like that Kishimoto changed his mind when he made Senju the Uchiha's destined enemy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> For an extinct clan, there are beginning to be too many Uzumakis in this manga.



3 is too many?


----------



## cloudsymph (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> For an extinct clan, there are beginning to be too many Uzumakis in this manga.



the remainder were spread throughout.  it never stated how many the remainder was, just that they spread out all over the place.  so potentially could still be hundreds.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto has a living family member?  In _Karin_?

OMGYAY  

Moar interaction is demanded


----------



## Marsala (Mar 21, 2012)

I made a thread about this right after we found out that Nagato was an Uzumaki and his hair was proof of it. There were jokes before that comparing Karin to Kushina but that was the first time there was anything resembling real evidence.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 21, 2012)

Gaara is Uzumaki, Sasori is Uzumaki...who else has Red hair, because they all Uzumaki.

I was shocked, I knew people were bringing it up before but...didn't think it would happen.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 21, 2012)

Karin is actually a real Uzumaki? 
Who could have guessed?


*Spoiler*: __ 



There goes NaruKarin, does it not?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> For an extinct clan, there are beginning to be too many Uzumakis in this manga.



The clan didn't go extinct (that was the Uchiha) The country was just torn down.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 21, 2012)

Now Sasuke will marry Karin as the next best thing to marrying Naruto.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 21, 2012)

I predict Naruto is a woman,  we'll discover it once she manages to fuse SM and RM.


----------



## Synn (Mar 21, 2012)

inb4 Rin is from the Inuzuka clan


----------



## Mochi (Mar 21, 2012)

R00t_Decision said:


> And here I respected the Uzumaki clan.  I guess things do change.



Same with me


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 21, 2012)

Hmph. Now we know why she likes Sasuke so much.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 21, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Now Sasuke will marry Karin as the next best thing to marrying Naruto.



first sasuke sniffed karin out to be part of this new gang. then he stuffed himself with uzumaki dna thanks to karin.  unconscious sasuke feelings of wanting uzumaki dna in him like madara wanted hashirama's. what a parallel


----------



## Yakkai (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay follow the logic.

All Uzumaki are red heads
Redheads are gingers
Gingers do not have souls
Naruto is an Uzumaki
Naruto is a secret Ginger
Naruto has no soul

100% Proven by the manga


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> There are more of them alive right now than Senju. We've been introduced to a larger number of them than Senju as well. To me it feels like that Kishimoto changed his mind when he made Senju the Uchiha's destined enemy.


That is of course assuming that Tobi didn't lie about that bit. Which is quite likely now.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 21, 2012)

gaara is uzumaki and sasori too


----------



## Tonga1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Now Naruto can restore his clan


----------



## Yakkai (Mar 21, 2012)

OMG Carrot Top is an Uzumaki!


----------



## Kanae (Mar 21, 2012)

I always joked about this but I didn't think Kishi would actually go for it 

I am extremely pleased.


----------



## whatuwan (Mar 21, 2012)

> Karin is an Uzumaki


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 21, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> gaara is uzumaki and sasori too


Oh you, you...


----------



## Garudo (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Tonga1 (Mar 21, 2012)

gershvin said:


> At this rate Nagato is probably Madara`s son and Shisui/Obito are brothers



no say that plz , sound like those old karin uzumaki fanfic


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 21, 2012)

WHAT A TWEESTTTTTT


----------



## Sounday (Mar 21, 2012)

lololol at people calling bullshit on this, how dense can you be?

Should have been obvious when you consider not just the red hair, but the healing abilities and her village being destroyed (i.e. war orphan, just like Naruto). Sasori and his abilities are deeply rooted in suna, as is Mei's, and neither have shown Uzumaki-tier recovery feats/longevity.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder if Karin will become a jinchuuriki as well in the future. If at the end of the manga there are still bijuu aside from the one within Naruto that is. She seems a prime candidate.

If B dies Omoi inherits Gyuuki. 
Konohamaru becomes friends with Son Goku. He's a Sarutobi afterall.
Gaara would make up with Shukaku
Karin would get one of the others


----------



## Thor (Mar 21, 2012)

I fucking called it. I've been saying this since it was revealed that Uzumaki's have red hair.

Hopefully Gaara is an Uzumaki too like I predicted.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 21, 2012)

Considering how genetics work, everyone with red or auburn hair should be either an Uzumaki or an Uzumaki descendant. It's possible that Gaara, his father, Sasori and Mei all have Uzumaki ancestry.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

two uzumaki are alive.

one uchiha is alive.










he needs to mate :agrh


----------



## CrownSharingan (Mar 21, 2012)

...and she's just going to have to live with it.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

CrownSharingan said:


> ...and she's just going to have to live with it.



I'm sure she doesn't give a darn.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 21, 2012)

vagnard said:


> 100% proved.
> 
> Uzumaki's clan loves Uchiha dick


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 21, 2012)

Are some of you just naturally dense or you trolling? 

"Gaara is an Uzumaki because he has red hair"; "Mei is an Uzumaki because she has red h... ( it's auburn not red)"; "It's genetics logic "

If we follow that thought process, IRL, if you are naturally blonde you must necessarily be from a Scandinavian heritage, amirite?



Gaara, his father, Sasori and his father will never be revealed to be Uzumaki, nor will Tayuya.
Mei should be a non-factor in this pseudo debate.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by vagnard
> 100% proved.
> 
> Uzumaki's clan loves Uchiha dick



ofcourse it is possibly other way around as well. only in sasuke's case it has to be a a guy uzumaki. girls just don't do it for him.


----------



## Kezone (Mar 21, 2012)

When I saw that panel I screamed out "I knew it!" and burst into laughter. 

I'm both surprised and unsurprised at the same time


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 21, 2012)

i was like , i knew it.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't see the point and I think kishi totally pulled this off his ass. He could just have said he studied Karin's healing techniques or something, her being Uzumaki is just so FF.net


----------



## ch1p (Mar 21, 2012)

Zerst?ren said:


> I don't see the point and I think kishi totally pulled this off his ass. He could just have said he studied Karin's healing techniques or something, her being Uzumaki is just so FF.net



This feels a lot like Minato being Naruto's papa back in the day. Very ff.net, yet making a lot of sense in hindsight.


----------



## siyrean (Mar 21, 2012)

it's FFN because its obvious thus easy to conceive in fanfiction. i'm not surprised in the least, it was painfully obvious that her character would have greater significants down the line.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Mar 21, 2012)

Now Naruto has found someone with whom he can talk the whole time about Sascake. She is going to be his new bff .


----------



## Morgan (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't see this coming. What's the name of that flat chested chick that beat the shit outta Naruto? Doesn't she have red hair? This is ridiculous.


----------



## vjpowell (Mar 21, 2012)

I kind of expected it ever since Tobi mention the traits that Uzumaki Clan has. Karin has a very unique skill and there were rumors that Karin is from the Uzumaki Clan. It was said that her village was destroyed so it was hinted that the village was the Hidden Whirlpool Village.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone else noticed, that all Uzumaki was redhead and the only power which change their hair color is Rinnegan power and Minato's sperm power?


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

it appears Karin is unique even amongst the Uzumaki 

although she doesnt have the strong chakra like Kushina/Nagato... Karin's blood has incredible healing qualities if you drink it, and is also a beast sensor

this may imply that her life force is off the charts, just not her chakra


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

Mehhh that was just as expected, no reason to bash it nor to be surprised. Kishi said long time ago that those with red hair come most likely from the Uzumakis and that they scattered across the shinobi world long time ago. It was just a natural assumption.

Fucking saskay is still a jerk, he said nothing when kabuto told him that they where no longer his friends.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 21, 2012)

I fully expected this. I called it a long time ago. She even has Kushina and Naruto's rough around the edges attitude.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 21, 2012)

Not surprised it wasn't the hair that did it for me but also her power. Glad to see more Uzumaki's maybe Naruto can learn some about the clan from her if she knows.


----------



## Drums (Mar 21, 2012)

I was surprised. When ppl had predicted it beforehand, I thought they were looking too much into it but now I had to reconsider xD But what confuses me is that going by that logic, Gaara should be an uzumaki too and he's not, as far as we know. And naruto's hair is blonde. So I still fail to see how red hair alone should be considered a "give away" trait for Uzumakis, but in this chapter, kishi still mentioned that Uzumakis have great life energy so that in comparison with the red hair makes for a more solid trait.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 21, 2012)

This is very interesting news. I have to admit I failed at picking up the hints Kishimoto dropped though, so it was a surprise for me. LOL

I just hope we get to see when they find out that they are from the same clan. It would be fun to see how they reacted.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 21, 2012)

Not surprising at all...I think most of us figured this out a while back


----------



## Lelouch71 (Mar 21, 2012)

Karui is next


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 21, 2012)

morganmorgy said:


> I didn't see this coming. What's the name of that flat chested chick that beat the shit outta Naruto? Doesn't she have red hair? This is ridiculous.



You mean Karui?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

My reaction. Stupid asspull.


----------



## gaiver (Mar 21, 2012)

i yelled profanities. we had thoughts.. with the red hair and all - but damn.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Naruto has a living family member?  In _Karin_?
> 
> OMGYAY
> 
> Moar interaction is demanded



Unless she turns out to be his cousin they're not directly related to each other by blood. But yea, I would like to see them interact and talk about their shared lineage.


----------



## takL (Mar 21, 2012)

im not surprised to b honest. i think i predicted it here.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 21, 2012)

Not shocked, the moment Tobi said "trademark red hair", and with her physical ability it makes sense. 

This also explains the attraction to Sasuke.


----------



## Stratogabo (Mar 21, 2012)

It wasn't a surprise, but it was kind of nice that Kishi finally confirmed it. I'm guessing now that Karin sensed Kushina's chakra in Naruto's seal when she first met him. Maybe they knew each other, I don't know.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 21, 2012)

INB4 Tayuya and Gaara


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 21, 2012)

No surprise to me.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 21, 2012)

So did Naruto Uzumaki get his MOM's name?  What does that make Minato?  I could be wrong, but I thought that children take their father's name in Japanese culture.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 21, 2012)

I find it funny that Uzumaki is such a famous clan, but people called into question Naruto's source of vitality. Uzumaki Naruto. The same kid that said his name over and over again.


----------



## Aazadan (Mar 21, 2012)

Next up, Gaara will be an Uzumaki despite the fact that his siblings don't also have red hair despite them all having the same parents and he didn't survive a bijuu extraction.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 21, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> So did Naruto Uzumaki get his MOM's name?  What does that make Minato?  I could be wrong, but I thought that children take their father's name in Japanese culture.



It's not uncommon for japanese couples to have the woman's surname taking precedence over the man's if she's from a higher social status or if she's the only child and the man has more siblings that can carry it out. I'm not sure how it relates to the west practice, if it's more or less recurrent (I'm actually curious, if anyone has info on this...).

I can recall another infamous instance in anime. Gendo Ikari, from Neon Genesis Evangelion, took his wife Yui Hikari's surname. She was of a higher social status then the man she married. Their kid, Shinji, also got his surname from the mother.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 21, 2012)

Uzumakis share another common trait as well, they don't know shit about their history and heritage


----------



## izzyisozaki (Mar 21, 2012)

Tazmo? said:


> Gaara is Uzumaki





vagnard said:


> So Gaara is an Uzumaki, too?





PikaCheeka said:


> Moot point. Karin, Kushina, and Nagato may all have red hair, but the shades are very different.
> 
> Then again, Gaara will probably have black hair next time we see him because Kishi will figure out that his little red-hair-Uzumaki thing got out of control.





Aazadan said:


> Next up, Gaara will be an Uzumaki despite the  fact that his siblings don't also have red hair despite them all having  the same parents and he didn't survive a bijuu extraction.



Will be saying this to the day I die
_Gaara doesn't have red hair in canon_, it was the influence of the anime that turned him into an auburn.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 21, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Uzumakis share another common trait as well, they don't know shit about their history and heritage



who says karin or nagato didn't know. they were both raised by their parents until atleast early childhood.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Mar 21, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> So did Naruto Uzumaki get his MOM's name?  What does that make Minato?  I could be wrong, but I thought that children take their father's name in Japanese culture.



In Japanese culture the husband can enter the wife's family and the children will have her name.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 21, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> who says karin or nagato didn't know. they were both raised by their parents until atleast early childhood.



How would Nagato know? If he knew he would have mentioned something to Naruto, same with Karin.


----------



## Haloman (Mar 21, 2012)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I find it funny that Uzumaki is such a famous clan, but people called into question Naruto's source of vitality. Uzumaki Naruto. The same kid that said his name over and over again.



Exactly. This is going to be the biggest plot twist since the dawn of the manga. *Naruto isn't an Uzumaki*!! He's the Anti-Maki.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Mar 21, 2012)

Kakashi pointed out Naruto's resistance in the beginning of the manga when there was the chakra explanation. But no one else is required to know; his birth was kept a secret, and there's no  saying that in the world of Naruto there are not shared last names. if people just filled in the holes that can work on common sense...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> INB4 Tayuya and Gaara



You're extremely late.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 21, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> Will be saying this to the day I die
> _Gaara doesn't have red hair in canon_, it was the influence of the anime that turned him into an auburn.



Kishimoto changed it and made it canon, why would he do that?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

WraithX959 said:


> Kishimoto changed it and made it canon, why would he do that?



some people start with brown hair and then it becomes lighter. Or it starts as blonde and becomes brownish auburn.

Hair color changes sometimes =/ that's nature.


----------



## nostalgicnectarine (Mar 21, 2012)

uzumaki have red hair
gingers have red hair
gingers have no souls
ergo, the Uzumaki have no soul.


----------



## Saru (Mar 21, 2012)

Totally saw this coming. 

And totally approve.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Mar 21, 2012)

Feel a bit silly that I couldn't make the simple hair connection.


----------



## Armaroller (Mar 21, 2012)

I must say, I totally was not too surprised, especially after Tobi made the comment about Nagato being an Uzumaki. So according to current standards, red hair=Uzumaki. We know a few red headed ninjas that have traversed the various pages of Naruto, and if this principle applies, then they all could be considered from the Uzumaki clan. If we look back to the sound 4, then Tayuya would be considered one as well. All I know is this will be an interesting turn of events as this story plays out.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 21, 2012)

But...but!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto has blonde hair


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 21, 2012)

nostalgicnectarine said:


> uzumaki have red hair
> gingers have red hair
> gingers have no souls
> ergo, the Uzumaki have no soul.



*Yakkai* beat you to it. 



Yakkai said:


> Okay follow the logic.
> 
> All Uzumaki are red heads
> Redheads are gingers
> ...




I know that some are joking about Gaara and Mei now, but I hope that does not turn out to be true.  To be serious for a moment, that would mean that not only was Naruto connected to the Hokage position, but that he was also already connected to the military leadership in other nations.  Talk about dynasty.


----------



## tgm2x (Mar 21, 2012)

Mei could be next


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 21, 2012)

At first, 1 would think her eyes and hair would be for team colouring reasons:

Karin: Red
Suigetsu: Silverish-Blue
Juugo: Orange

I'm not sure if Kishi intended on making her an Uzumaki from her creation, as he didn't care for Team Taka. But I guess he needs to make the 3 relevant somehow. If Sasuke meets Karin again, Sasuke would probably ask her about it.


----------



## TeamSenju (Mar 21, 2012)

Tonga1 said:


> Now Naruto can restore his clan



My exact thoughts. 





A.Glover92 said:


> How would Nagato know? If he knew he would have mentioned something to Naruto, same with Karin.



With that logic Kakashi and Jiraiya would have brought up they knew Naruto's dad and Tsunade would have mentioned she's at least 25% Uzumaki and that her grandmother was the first 9-tails host. Haven't you figured out people LOVE not bringing up these things?


----------



## Setsuna00 (Mar 21, 2012)

I called this shit months ago. I win.


----------



## Leuconoe (Mar 21, 2012)

All Uzumaki have red hair. Now I have something else to be prudent about when judging fan characters.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto's words are obviously not infallible.  Only NFers would agree with "All Uzumakis have red hair" when the titular character and one of the only Uzumakis we've seen up close do not have red hair.


----------



## Buddy (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't expect it.... KARIN ?


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2012)

Called this ages ago


----------



## Chibason (Mar 21, 2012)

I read thread title and thought "When the eff did Karin become a General?!"





Legend said:


> Called this ages ago



Many of us did, my friend....


----------



## darthpsykoz (Mar 21, 2012)

DeLarge said:


> Predictable.
> 
> The story is starting to resemble a bad fanfiction from hell.



u stole my words!


----------



## titantron91 (Mar 21, 2012)

Remember when Karin = Uzumaki was a subject of jokes here in NF? Yeah you don't...


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2012)

I saw this coming after Nagato was confirmed to be one.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 22, 2012)

Simply put: "HELLO NARUTO I AM YOUR LONG LOST *INSERT FEMALE RELATIVE HERE*"

Kishi's been reading the fanfics.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 22, 2012)

hello..... are we guys forgetting "Tayuya" 
she's definitely an uzumaki


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm glad it's actually confirmed now. I'm not really surprised. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not really surprise about this revealation. Karin's red hair and her tough attitude was a big giveaway that she's part of the Uzumaki clan.


----------



## Thor (Mar 22, 2012)

Tayuya also had a tough attitude.


----------



## Edo Madara (Mar 22, 2012)

the joke is turning into reality
I swear its like reading fanfic when reading this chapter

snake sage mode, snake mountain, uzumaki karin, curse seal sage mode???!!!


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey, I haven't been around... What's the verdict? Was that what Karin saw in Naruto when Kakashi was caring her to Konoha, that there's something in their chakras that's alike?


----------



## maltyy (Mar 22, 2012)

Suddenly, there's more Naruto i*c*st hentai out there than we thought...


----------



## principito (Mar 22, 2012)

Karin did to Uzimaki what 
Tsunade did to senju
Hinata did to hyuuga
Sasuke did to uchiha... oh no wait...


----------



## Momoka (Mar 22, 2012)

Does anyone remember this thread by my favorite troll, KG?


----------



## Painful Tank (Mar 22, 2012)

Momoka said:


> Does anyone remember this thread by my favorite troll, KG?



LOL! This is seriously hilarious, I wasnt lurking then so thanks for the link! 

Also, Sakura totally has pink hair which is a shade of red right? Also we have never seen anything about her family, maybe this is intentional and she will have like redhead + white hair parents or something? Red + white/gray totally = pink. White/gray hair could be like relative of second hokage, Jiraya, Kakashi.......

In other words, Sakura = halfbreed Uzumaki like Naruto

Also... Kurama red-orange totally related to Uzumaki, calling it


----------



## mayumi (Mar 22, 2012)

U know the uzumaki swirl, thier symbol is actually red in color. I just realized that


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Mar 22, 2012)

Was reeeally hoping Kishimoto wouldn't go there.  But he did.  Very disappointing. :

Next chapter we'll probably find out that she's carrying Sasuke's child.  That s/he was conceived in Tobi's dimension.  And oh yeah - he'll want her because of her power and potential for his clan and the Rinnegan, since she's "valuable" now.
Sigh.

More proof that Kishimoto hates Sakura.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Mar 22, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> the joke is turning into reality
> I swear its like reading fanfic when reading this chapter
> 
> snake sage mode, snake mountain, uzumaki karin, curse seal sage mode???!!!


Where you been the past few years? A lot of things seems like fanfic these days in Naruto. I even sarcastically joke about the Juubi a few times and it became reality.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 23, 2012)

I'M ONE OF THE PEOPLE WHO PREDICTED THIS SO I'M NOT SURPRISED.


----------



## Tempest (Mar 23, 2012)

Kishi planned this the whole time, more than likely as he was creating her before part 2 even was actually drawn imo.

Don`t really get why people are saying "cant believe he went there" and etc as if it were a surprise to everyone lol.


----------



## Klue (Mar 23, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Kishi planned this the whole time, more than likely as he was creating her before part 2 even was actually drawn imo.
> 
> Don`t really get why people are saying "*cant believe he went there*" and etc as if it were a surprise to everyone lol.



Same here.

They either didn't see it coming, or call bull shit, considering it fan fiction because many jokingly guessed it would happened for years now.

Same could be said for the Ten Tails.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 23, 2012)

Since when did Karin become a general in the shinobi alliance?


----------



## Painful Tank (Mar 23, 2012)

On a size note, Choza Akimichi (Choji's dad) also has red hair. Secretly Uzumaki?!?


----------



## CrownSharingan (Mar 23, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I'm sure she doesn't give a darn.



Orly? Let's hope she does, because it's pretty much her only claim to plot relevance (and that's stretching it) so far.

Also...



> *09-15-2010, 08:48 PM  #28
> *uzumaki-naruto**
> 
> If karin is uzumaki i'll put chilli powder up my arse...



LOL.


----------



## tettays (Mar 23, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Kishi reads too much fanfiction it seems
> 
> Tobito is next.



LOL you know it, brah!  Hair is definitely relevant in the manga now!
"Obito and Tobi have the same hair!" is gonna make a comeback.

Kakashi, Sakumo, Jiraiya, and Tobirama are def connected now.
Minato and Tsunade!!! #noYamanka
Orochimaru and Sai!! lol white skin, black hair


----------

